# Sending of Files



## buffboyali (26 Jul 2004)

Hi sorry again if this has been repeated but anyways does your medical files get sent to borden after your done like everything(CFAT,PT,Interview,Medical) or does it get send after your done the medical part of recruting. I finished my medical examinations on July 6th incase it helps to know. Also how often should I keep phoning to check up on my file.


----------



## Sundborg (26 Jul 2004)

Yes it get's sent to Bordon once your medical exam is done.
Don't phone too much, but don't be shy.


----------



## koach (26 Jul 2004)

There has been a change recently where the medical is only sent to Borden after the results of the PT test have been received.  If you pass the PT Test, your med file is sent but if you are unsuccessful on the PT Test, your medical will be on hold until you pass the test.  This should cut down on the number of medicals being sent to Borden and hopefully speed up those files for those who are successful.


----------



## buffboyali (27 Jul 2004)

Yes there we go thank you thats what I was confused about. That helped alot thx


----------



## Tracker (27 Jul 2004)

In Toronto your med file is sent after the interview is conducted.  Each CFRC does things slightly different.


----------



## David Price (27 Jul 2004)

I would keep after them if I were you.   My medical, physical, and aptitude tests, as well as my interview, were completed in March.   I phoned fairly religiously (once a week) and was told that my file was in Borden.   That is, until I spoke with the med tech in charge of my file who told me that it had not been sent to Borden until early May.   Apparently, it had sat somewhere at CFRC about seven weeks.   No explanation was offered as to why, and as I was trying to be non-confrontational and polite about it (which was my strategy at the time), I didn't push the issue.   I assume the clerk I was speaking to previously was merely reading something off a computer and really didn't know my status.   I am still waiting for the file to return from that magical place that is Borden.

Keep after the person who was the actual responsibility for your file at CFRC.   You may be able to avoid some delays.   Be proactive but not obsessive/compulsive.   There is a difference.   Try to be nice too - getting angry makes things go slower, not faster.


----------



## buffboyali (27 Jul 2004)

yeah they told they sent it to Borden and theyre like dont call us till at least a month. Yeah right tho ille check every 2 weeks.


----------

